# What’s the story behind your username?



## Julie_Pilgrim (Nov 17, 2020)

I didn’t know what to put as a discord name, and I like Scott Pilgrim, so I put that, and the name has stuck ever since


----------



## Goku1992A (Nov 17, 2020)

I was heavy in the PS3 scene from 2010 so I came up with the name Goku1992 so I just kept the name. Funny thing I don't even like Goku lol


----------



## Retinal_FAILURE (Nov 17, 2020)

I believe I was playing halo 2 with my friend for the first time on his xbox and he had a username, something like shimmy and I wanted to be cool. I went home and looked in a dictionary and the first word I liked in the dictionary looking through just a random page R was Retinal and then I flipped to the F's to find a second word and the one that made the most sense on that page was failure, so like eye failure; funny when playing a fps, for sure.


----------



## Scarlet (Nov 17, 2020)

i like the colour


----------



## Tweaker_Modding (Nov 17, 2020)

tweaker was my old youtube name back in like 2017 when i made my gbatemp account

i hate the name now and regret picking it when i could have thought of better


----------



## Worldblender (Nov 17, 2020)

I've had two more nicknames before my current one, so here is what I had before (all these places don't let change my username after I create an account on them):

Globalearth (still used on my Wikipedia/all Wikimedia projects accounts)
Marioblender (still used on my accounts at https://scratch.mit.edu/ and https://mfgg.net/)
*Worldblender* (the current username) - adopted when my interests began to expand outside of Super Mario.
I will now tell the meaning about the username I settled on now: I am combining two unlikely worlds - the world of free/open-source software, and the world of mainstream video games. A tale between a freer world (with the generous licensing of almost all FOSS, including copyleft) and a more oppressive world (99% proprietary copyrighted software). Even my current avatar speaks of this purpose (I should switch the positions of Pac-Man and Tux to better represent "copyleft" and "copyright", but I'm going to change my avatar at the beginning of next year)! that if I took a strict interpretation of copyright laws worldwide, would mean that all my fan works would become 100% illegal (and if I was making a profit, which I'm not, could land me in much more trouble).

Despite the potential for me to land in a lawsuit, the fan projects I made so far have not attracted the negative attention of any of the big video game companies. Even if I had to give up my interest and favorite characters due to this attention, I will almost never be let down by FOSS, since the freedoms granted are invaluable, from consumers to big companies. The "blender" part could also refer to the 3D modelling an animation suite of the same name, but it happens to be a coincidence.

Anyways, I think I'll continue to use my interest in both FOSS and mainstream video games to introduce, and possibly persuade, more people to FOSS. This kind of software doesn't really hurt, unless there exist no good alternatives to certain proprietary software.


----------



## The Catboy (Nov 17, 2020)

I am going to need to update this blog post at some point but it's still the story behind my username
https://gbatemp.net/entry/so-why-the-change-to-lilith.12856/


----------



## Mama Looigi (Nov 17, 2020)

https://gbatemp.net/threads/how-did-you-come-up-with-your-username.529562/

Well
I like Luigi-


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Nov 17, 2020)

Mr. Looigi said:


> https://gbatemp.net/threads/how-did-you-come-up-with-your-username.529562/
> 
> Well
> I like Luigi-


Oh damn it


----------



## VinsCool (Nov 17, 2020)

"Vin is Cool"


----------



## Stwert (Nov 17, 2020)

Mine comes from donkeys years ago, when one of my mates was getting married and I was to be one of the ushers. He didn’t want me to know that him and the wife to be were getting me an engraved gift with my name (which has a couple of different spellings).

So he phoned another mate of mine early in the day, who was severely hung-over as we’d been out the night before and only stopped drinking and, taking other things I shouldn’t mention, about 8 in the morning. To ask if my name was spelled with a u, or a w.

Brain not quite kicked in, he replied, don’t be stupid, how can it be Stwert. And it’s just stuck ever since....


..... Which to be fair, is better than my previous nickname - Scud, due to my tendencies to get naked. A practice I no longer partake in, of course. Mainly because the wife would not be best pleased


----------



## MiiJack (Nov 17, 2020)

Mom's calling me Mii when she needs me to do something (especially when we're not in the same room). And coincidentally, I named my Mii (the 3ds one) Jack, maybe because I liked Snake & Raiden from MGS2 (edit: Jak also from Jak & Daxter). I just stuck with that for 5 or so years.


----------



## luigirockz (Nov 18, 2020)

I joined Nintendo forums back in the day, Luigi is my favorite video game character. Luigirocks was taken so I added a Z, and just remained ever since.


----------



## Windaga (Nov 18, 2020)

My group of friends all chose elemental themed names, and being an avid fan of Final Fantasy (well...Final Fantasy Tactics, anyway...), I went with Wind + their power tier nomenclature. Wind + - aga = Windaga.


----------



## 2Hack (Nov 18, 2020)

This is an olddd name I used to use on wiihacks website back in the day. After time that place became more and more toxic and I came here. Much nicer community here tbh


----------



## godreborn (Nov 18, 2020)

I wanted something ambiguous, because godreborn could mean I'm highly religious or not.  in reality, I'm agnostic.  I'm open to the idea, but I have no proof either way.  that's how I came up with my name.


----------



## Deleted member 397813 (Nov 27, 2020)

11 year old me being really stupid and thinking that "Cuck playing games" was funny and creative.


----------



## Lostbhoy (Nov 27, 2020)

One of my fav movies (The Lostboys) coupled with my fav football team nickname (Celtic - the bhoys) and the fact that when I joined and started to mod my Wii I was truly lost to begin with..... Still am but in life in general!!


----------



## AmandaRose (Nov 27, 2020)

Lostbhoy said:


> One of my fav movies (The Lostboys) coupled with my fav football team nickname (Celtic - the bhoys) and the fact that when I joined and started to mod my Wii I was truly lost to begin with..... Still am but in life in general!!


11 points ahead watp 


Nobody outside of Scotland will have a clue what that means @Lostbhoy lol


----------



## Lostbhoy (Nov 27, 2020)

AmandaRose said:


> 11 points ahead watp
> 
> 
> Nobody outside of Scotland will have a clue what that means @Lostbhoy lol



Your absolutely right and the worst part is I cannot even comeback at you at this moment 

Enjoy it while it lasts, its been about 11 YEARS since yous were last in that lofty position

(the way its looking your gonna be there a while yet....)


----------



## rehevkor (Nov 27, 2020)

It's from the Myst series, specifically the novels. "Rehevkor" is the "the word book" that is basically the dictionary for the literal world creation system for the setting.

Yeah, uber-nerd shit.


----------



## AmandaRose (Nov 27, 2020)

Lostbhoy said:


> Your absolutely right and the worst part is I cannot even comeback at you at this moment
> 
> Enjoy it while it lasts, its been about 11 YEARS since yous were last in that lofty position ￼￼￼
> 
> (the way its looking your gonna be there a while yet.... ￼￼￼)


We have been flying high the last 2 seasons then after Christmas we have crumbled. So long way still to go. But hopefully Stevie G stops that from happening this season.


----------



## Lostbhoy (Nov 27, 2020)

AmandaRose said:


> We have been flying high the last 2 seasons then after Christmas we have crumbled. So long way still to go. But hopefully Stevie G stops that from happening this season.


That's what I'm hoping for but no winter break this year to halt your momentum which I am worried about. If we go onto the fabled ten after this start, I will be amazed in all honesty..... Certainly not the same circumstances as 2012 this time tho!!


----------



## Chary (Nov 27, 2020)

Scarlet said:


> i like the colour


but what is a kohaku


----------



## Scarlet (Nov 27, 2020)

Chary said:


> but what is a kohaku


not my username is what (:


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 27, 2020)

i thought of a random Spanish metal, came up with Acero (Steel), but stylized it as Azero, realized it sounded too much like Azeroth, so changed it to Azerus because it somewhat sounds cool (at least to me), then added _kun or -kun (depending on name or site) to let others know of my weeb side, though i considered Cobre (Copper), would have stylized it as Kobre, so i could have ended as Kobre-kun or Kobre_kun


----------



## Nobody_Important4u (Nov 28, 2020)

Honestly I don't know if I thought of it counciously or even uncounciously when I made it but now I have a pretty good understanding of what it means, really that's who am I, I just blend into the world, if I leave no one will notice and even if they do then there's no further questioning of my existence, I exist somewhere in the corner of people's memories but there's no characterisation given to me, they may dislike me but in the end I am only "Nobody Important" to them, and 4u? It's just something from my previous nick, it's a small clue to anyone that might care enough about my nick change, and I like addition of it. I like when the nick is somewhat describing of the user which it belongs to. Anyhow that's how I see it.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Nov 28, 2020)

> *What’s the story behind your username?*



My Name.
Story end.


----------



## AmandaRose (Nov 28, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> My Name.
> Story end.View attachment 235830


What sort of an idiot would use their real name online. Checks own name shiiiiiiiiiit


----------



## Alexander1970 (Nov 28, 2020)

AmandaRose said:


> What sort of an idiot would use their real name online. Checks own name shiiiiiiiiiit





  Slàinte dha dà sheann amadan.

(Cheers to two old Fools.)


----------



## AmandaRose (Nov 28, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> View attachment 235833  Slàinte dha dà sheann amadan.
> 
> (Cheers to two old Fools.)


Hey nas lugha de na seann taing mhòr lol

Cheeky bastard


----------



## qbdp (Nov 28, 2020)

Down, up, up, down.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Nov 28, 2020)

qbdp said:


> Down, up, up, down.


Ok.....I needed 47 Seconds,but now I got it.


----------



## qbdp (Nov 28, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> Ok.....I needed 47 Seconds,but now I got it.


Congrats. I think thats a new record!


----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Nov 29, 2020)

My username was literally just me spamming the keyboard when i made my YouTube account over 10 years ago, to get around the viewing restrictions on videos,  so it has no meaning


----------



## AmandaRose (Nov 29, 2020)

Lostbhoy said:


> That's what I'm hoping for but no winter break this year to halt your momentum which I am worried about. If we go onto the fabled ten after this start, I will be amazed in all honesty..... Certainly not the same circumstances as 2012 this time tho!!


Oh dear I think you are getting a new manager in the morning. In all seriousness The League Cup draw was clearly part of a conspiracy - giving Ross County the advantage of playing in a stadium where Celtic haven’t won since September was very unfair


----------



## GABO1423 (Nov 29, 2020)

In Spanish speaking countries, Gabo is a common nickname given to people called Gabriel (Just like Gabe in English). So I just took my nickname and put a random number and I thought it sounded cool. That's it. Same shit as @alexander1970 and @AmandaRose, so make that three fools.


----------



## Lostbhoy (Nov 29, 2020)

AmandaRose said:


> Oh dear I think you are getting a new manager in the morning. In all seriousness The League Cup draw was clearly part of a conspiracy - giving Ross County the advantage of playing in a stadium where Celtic haven’t won since September was very unfair


Hopefully a new fucking team. Sack the lot of them. Absolute embarrassment. 

I'll congratulate you now on winning the treble this year. Just remember we've handed it to you


----------



## AmandaRose (Nov 29, 2020)

Lostbhoy said:


> Hopefully a new fucking team. Sack the lot of them. Absolute embarrassment.
> 
> I'll congratulate you now on winning the treble this year. Just remember we've handed it to you


It just shows how great a manager Brendan Rodgers was for you. His team was worse than what you have now yet he managed to get the absolute best out of them.


----------



## Lostbhoy (Nov 29, 2020)

AmandaRose said:


> It just shows how great a manager Brendan Rodgers was for you. His team was worse than what you have now yet he managed to get the absolute best out of them.


Very true. Get wee Brenda (yes Brenda!) on the phone.... He owes us a gameplan at least


----------



## Aneki (Nov 29, 2020)

My friends from the old RuneScape days one day started calling me "Aneki" and it stuck with me ever since. Sometimes if it's taken, I'll make it "AnekiScarlet" as scarlet is one of my favorite colors and it makes an effective online alias.


----------



## BORTZ (Nov 29, 2020)

family name IRL


----------



## Pacheko17 (Nov 29, 2020)

Pacheco is my surname, looks cooler with a k
17 is the day I was born.
Simple enough, been using this since 2008.


----------



## Veho (Nov 29, 2020)

BORTZ said:


> family name IRL


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 29, 2020)

GABO1423 said:


> In Spanish speaking countries, Gabo is a common nickname given to people called Gabriel (Just like Gabe in English). So I just took my nickname and put a random number and I thought it sounded cool. That's it. Same shit as @alexander1970 and @AmandaRose, so make that three fools.


i've lived my whole life in a Spanish speaking country, i've heard of Gabos but only now i realize it's because of this, lol


----------



## SAIYAN48 (Nov 29, 2020)

XAIXER is a fancy form of Kaiser; SAIYAN48 = I like DBZ and 48.


----------



## GABO1423 (Nov 29, 2020)

Azerus_Kun said:


> i've lived my whole life in a Spanish speaking country, i've heard of Gabos but only now i realize it's because of this, lol


And I've lived in Venezuela for almost my entire life, and all of my friends and family call me Gabo. So yeah, pretty damn common my friend!


----------



## Sicklyboy (Nov 29, 2020)

I used to play Maplestory when that came out. The character I made had squinting eyes, a shaved head, and the palest skin color you could pick. He looked sick. Thus, Sicklyboy.

A few years later, I got into WoW. I made an Orc with the greenest skin you could pick. Thus, Sicklyboy was still relevant.

The name stuck.


----------



## 1B51004 (Nov 29, 2020)

Mine just came from the internal name of Pokemon Ultra Moon, "00040000001B5100". The 4 at the end is a part of my birth date. It's not really that creative now that I think about it.


----------



## Hambrew (Nov 29, 2020)

Homebrew
Ham
Hamebrew
Hambrew


----------



## ccfman2004 (Nov 29, 2020)

For the one I use here and PSN, CCF are my initials and I am a male and I first created it in 2004.  For my other username chuckthetekkie that I use on Xbox, Steam and Nintendo, Chuck was my nickname (Charles, although growing up I despised anything other than Charles) and I have a passion for fixing computers but I didn't like the way Techie looked so I replaced the CH with KK.  Once an a while someone misreads or mishears it and assumes I'm a Star Trek fan as they are called Trekkies.  Yes I am a fan of Trek.

EDIT: I should mention that I did create a PSN account with chuckthetekkie as the ID but I accidentally used a Home-brew app while logged in PSN, I'll let you guys figure out what happened next.  Thankfully I never bought anything with that account.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Nov 29, 2020)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> I mentioned my birthday is the same day as Bilbo/Frodo Baggins, so rogue (then) Supervisor @Vulpes Abnocto decided it would be humorous to change my username to Tom Bombadildo. I liked it so much I decided to keep it, and use it now pretty much everywhere I sign up. That was nearly 6 7 years ago now I think


----------



## twispthegamer (Nov 29, 2020)

I liked this book (and movie!) _Youth in Revolt_ when I was in middle school and the main character was named Twisp. Again because I was like 12 I thought it'd make sense to append ~the gamer~ as my title. 

Nowadays most sites I used my HS band name Buddha's Angst or tthyme shorthand for my dj name at my college radio station.


----------



## ccfman2004 (Nov 29, 2020)

For my sister, several thousand moons ago, I created the Xbox Gamertag krissyskywalker for her.  Our Grandfather gave her the nickname Krissy when she was younger and she had a crush on adult Anakin so krissyskywalker was born.  She uses it for all online gaming accounts.


----------



## Sicklyboy (Nov 29, 2020)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> [stuff because you only posted a quote]



I still remember your old username lol


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Nov 29, 2020)

Sicklyboy said:


> I still remember your old username lol


Same plasmadragon ;O;


----------



## GhostLatte (Nov 30, 2020)

Used to be Cherry Pie, but I picked GhostLatte because I'm a fan of lattes, particularly pumpkin.


----------



## kakyoku (Nov 30, 2020)

my animal crossing city folk town that i got from a japanese dictionary


----------



## DinohScene (Dec 1, 2020)

Dino, me first name.
h, cause people pronounce it as deenoh.
Scene for Scenekid.

That's kinda it...


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 3, 2020)

Ahh, my username has religious significance and I’m aware that this forum has probably had more than enough horrible religious arguments , so I apologize beforehand and don’t mean to cause any trouble or make anyone uncomfortable because I know religion has been misused as a way to discriminate against other human beings that just need love and support, and not judgement. But here goes.


Spoiler: the thing you know



So, about two weeks or so before I joined here I had this name going through my head, and I really liked it. But, it sounded too soft because I think the name going through my mind was Mishmash, and it didn’t sound quite right to me. So I changed it to Micmash. Then I decided, you know what I’m going to hack my Wii- and I was scared by all the internet tutorials so I decided to make an account here, and I joined as MicmasH_Wii which later got shortened.
Well, I joined at just the right time because my life started getting much harder and my depression got worse as life stuff was happening. A long time after I joined I decided to look up Micmash and as it turns out, it’s a town in the Bible and both instances in which it was mentioned, people had to rely on God through impossible circumstances, and through trusting in him, they got through it. That really resonates with me because everything seems hopeless sometimes and it all hurts , so it was a nice little coincidence and a religious reminder to me.


Most people think it’s Mic as in the microphone but I pronounce it Mic as in Mick Gordon or something like that 
And no the H isn’t silent , it’s just capitalized because .... y’know, DooM


----------



## PayotCraft (Dec 3, 2020)

Well I played Minecraft a lot and uhh it might be cool if I use my last name then "Craft". And that's why I got my username.


----------



## TomRiddle (Mar 15, 2022)

I first use the TomRiddle alias when I first signed up for Club Penguin rewritten, I couldn't choose HarryPotter97 so I just went with "TomRiddle98" for whatever reason and I continue to identify myself on the internet ever sense lol.


----------



## Lavaimp (Mar 16, 2022)

I actually don't know. I think I was just trying to combine stuff I liked and got this and it sorta stuck, so yea.


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 17, 2022)

The Catboy was my OG name on the Temp and it's because I am a catboy.


----------



## SAIYAN48 (Mar 17, 2022)

I like DBZ


----------



## Willgheminass (Mar 17, 2022)

I chose "The_Provider" because I found myself helping people at school a lot. I finished school a while ago but I still do help some folks, but for other things, mainly their computer or phone and such. I go by "Willgheminass" now, which is a username I made myself based on my middle name. Finally, when I was a petite boy, I was "creeperpig64", which is all Minecraft related.


----------



## AkiraKurusu (Mar 17, 2022)

Julie_Pilgrim said:


> I didn’t know what to put as a discord name, and I like Scott Pilgrim, so I put that, and the name has stuck ever since


Not for a while, though; where'd the "Julie" name come from?


----------



## CallmeBerto (Mar 17, 2022)

It's the nickname I got during my time in HS. I liked it so I stuck with it.


----------



## Sworly (Mar 23, 2022)

Used to get made fun of for my last name, and was called "Sworly _____"; kind of just stuck with me, never really felt like a deep-cut insult. Was fun getting a C&D from that shitty streaming service years and years back when they were around (they wanted the @Sworly username for whatever social media sites I was on).


----------



## codenameTOSTR (Mar 27, 2022)

My username came from an abbreviation of my actual name. I came up with the idea during my freshman year of college back in 2020. I would join my online lectures under the name "tostr" for some reason idk why lol.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Mar 27, 2022)

One night in 1992, mom and dad thought it would be _super fun_ to have sex without a condom.

7 months later I was born. 

Spent 3 in an incubator and couple months later, took me to the civil registration and thought it would be _even more fun_ to name me like each of my grandparents.

Thanks mom and dad! I wouldn't be enjoying my amazing life as a crippled without you


----------



## Bagel Le Stinky (Mar 27, 2022)

One time, I started playing a game and I had to think of a random username. That name was "BaaglolXD" I then made that my discord name, and my friends thought it sounded like bagel. Then my friends started naming themselves "_____ le _____" so I became "Bagel Le Stinky"


----------



## DudderButter (Mar 27, 2022)

Most of my friends call me Dud since there's four classmates that have the same name as me. I just expanded it for a username and use it on other platforms to replace my old one.


----------



## AncientBoi (Mar 27, 2022)

DudderButter said:


> Most of my friends call me Dud since there's four classmates that have the same name as me. I just expanded it for a username and use it on other platforms to replace my old one.




And to think I thought it was from the candy bar named Nutter Butter. Lol


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Mar 28, 2022)

I chose my username because I knew this was a console forum and I was in a rush


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Mar 28, 2022)

Could easily sum it up to one word: depression. I actually started as Mchief298 (Halo 2 was my all time favorite game in 07). Then I started going by memory in 2010 due to a bout with depression, and how I viewed myself in the eyes of those who claimed they cared.


----------



## emilin_rose (Mar 28, 2022)

old name i used to roleplay with in middleschool.


----------



## N10A (Mar 29, 2022)

I had to make a username for something as a kid, so I took the first two letters of my first name and put a 10 between them.
Later noticed that when you say it like a word it kinda sounds like antennae and decided to stick with it.


----------



## Ahmir (Mar 31, 2022)

It is my name.


----------



## Anxiety_timmy (Apr 6, 2022)

Me and one of my friends were joking about a pillow I found at a yard sale, called it timmy, and then a few minutes later mentioned things that get rid of anxiety, I randomly blurted out anxiety timmy, and the rest is history


----------



## djnate27 (Apr 6, 2022)

youngChou said:


> it's a pretty sad story that i remember. when i was in first grade i was attacked by a dog. it was a huge german shepherd. after that i started stuttering. Chou is a failed attempt to say "chocolate". Eventually I stopped stuttering, but I became afraid of dogs


That story is both sad and ironic. Sad because of the dog attack. (When I was a child - a bully pushed me into a big chained up dog that was going berserk.) The ironic part is that chocolate can kill a dog. It's their kryptonite.


----------



## Justin20020 (Apr 6, 2022)

It was when I was younger and on the first flash-site where do you play games to register your username. I used my name and my mother was at the the phone and telling some numbers. I only understand „20020“ and so I created my username xD


----------



## Gronbar (Apr 6, 2022)

Just trying to invent name for my fantasy character in DnD, found site with random generated names for fantasy characters and generated this name. That's the story behind my name.


----------



## mrgone (Apr 6, 2022)

mrgorn, the bad-guy from "the maxx" combined with "gon", somebody gave me that as 3 letter highscore name


----------



## Takokeshi (Apr 6, 2022)

The best joke in all of gaming history. Also because I'm a mega weeb.


----------



## error404bsod (Apr 7, 2022)

I chose my name because I like errors like when I threw my xbox 360 core off the roof I turned on the frose making a weirw noise then the screen went blue like my old windows xp laptop and I love 404 so on  rob lox Error404 xbox nednal404 I am a hyper obsessive with Microsoft


----------



## coolkid (Apr 7, 2022)

me in summer 2020 thinking a name so that i would not put my real name
(fun fact: my name looks like a roblox hacker)


----------



## Dudumendes (Jul 20, 2022)

My name is Duarte Mendes, and since I was 3 years old, my friends always called me "Dudu", and I used it has my nickname, everyone was calling me Dudu.
When I was creating a GbaTemp account, I was thinking about a name for my account, so, Dudumendes!


----------



## aoikurayami (Jul 20, 2022)

Just a Pun on "Blue" and "Dark" afaics

I wonder about @FAST6191 's story...
(Not that I think they will actually take the time...)


----------



## sombrerosonic (Jul 23, 2022)

Name came from a chunk in the sonic movie where sonic was wearing a sombrero but it was gonna be some smt reference but ill stick with the sonic one


----------



## DEMONGreninjaPG (Jul 23, 2022)

DEMON-im the devil, Greninja my favorate pokemon,PG-Parker griffith my first and last name


----------

